

Ask HN: Anyone here divorced or separated and have kids? - andrewstuart

I&#x27;m building a product aimed at people who are divorced or separated and who have kids.<p>Wondering if anyone here matches that profile, or are you all the cliched developer i.e. 20-something single young male without children?
======
andrewstuart
Apparently no-one.

~~~
DanBC
12 minutes is way too short a length of time to judge.

I am divorced and have children. What's the product?

~~~
andrewstuart
Hi Dan,

I'll release it soon hopefully if I can trudge my way through the last steps
in the process - i.e. writing terms and conditions and privacy policy.

Andrew

~~~
benologist
Do those preclude talking about what you're doing?

Separated with an almost 3 year old.

~~~
andrewstuart
It's so close benologist that I'd rather just release the working thing so you
can check it out. You know what it's like. The final 1% of the project takes
50% of the time.

~~~
benologist
Why did you submit this to HN if you can't talk about or show what you're
doing?

~~~
andrewstuart
It occurred to me that HN may be populated substantially by people without
kids or people who are not separated/divorced and I became curious so I
thought I'd ask.

